# Cwmcuttan, Cynghordy,Llandovery



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Highwayman and ourselves will be staying at Cwmcuttan Caravan Site at Cynghordy, Llandovery, Carmarthenshire on the weekend of 27/28th July 2007 and we wondered if any of you would like to join us there. It is officially a 5 van CS site but they do have 10 hook ups :roll: it's £10 a night including electric. Please book direct with the site and post on here if you will be joining us.

http://www.cwmcuttan.com/index.html

E.mail [email protected] mention you are with motorhomefacts and will be joining Jacquie Gardner

Tel 01550 750262

I will put this in the meets section if we have any responce in the next few days.

Jacquie


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

This is near to where we are moving so very interested if they can cope with my RV.

Only thing I will need to check if is what the exact dates my RV is in for a respray.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Count me in for this one please.

Hope you and John are both well.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi RR

John best to give Eileen a ring or e.mail her I should think you would be ok there though. Let me know if you are booking.



Hi Tokkalosh

Great Tricia let me know when you have booked


The reason we are staying there is that its Jimgentrace's (Jim who was a motorhomer but is now a caravaner) 50th Birthday and we shall be bobbing along to a hotel in Llandovery to wish him Happy Birthday on the Saturday night.


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have booked with Eileen, via email and received her confirmation.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Tricia I hope you told Eileen you were with us :lol: see you there if not before anywhere.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have now put this in the meets section so if any more of you would like to join us there please do. Jim (Jimgentrace) who's 50th Birthday it is has very kindly said that any joining us are more than welcome to go to his 50th party at the Castle Hotel in Llandovery on Saturday 28th July at 7pm. You will have to make your own travel arrangements though from the site to Llandovery which I beleive is about 7 miles from Llandovery.

Jacquie


----------



## joint (Nov 29, 2006)

*cwmcuttan*

hi, sue and i will be glad to meet you on site. alan dempsey (joint) we are not subscribers but are thinking of it. we are new to motorhoming and look forward to making new friends. see you soon :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan & Sue, Joint,

You are more than welcome to join us at Cwmcuttan please e.mail or ring Eileen there and book yourselves in don't forget to tell her you are with Jacquie's gang with Motorhomefacts. Please post on here when you have booked or e.mail me and add yourselves to the meets list on the front page.Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Joint Alan & Sue


Eileen tells me you have booked with her now so I have added you to the meets list see you soon.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more fancy joining us at Cumcuttan for the weekend it can't rain for ever :roll: and all are invited to Jim's Party.



Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

So sorry to say I cannot attend this gathering  

My youngest is coming down from London for the weekend  

I have cancelled with the site.

Hope all goes well - see you at another venue soon, children permitting :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia

Can't you bring him with you :lol: you never know he may enjoy the party.


NOTE to all attending at Cumcuttan there are road works on the A483 so do not take the 1st left after the Glan Bran Pub take the 2nd left and then next left and the site is straight in front of you in the corner. Eileen says you can arrive any time and depart at any time. 

We shall hopefully be there sometime on Thursday so look forward to seeing you all Friday. My mobile number is 0786 767 8605 in case anyone needs to ring me


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any more would like to join us in Wales this weekend you are more than welcome Eileen will fit you in :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

John & I have landed at Cumcuttan near Llandovery and it really is a nice little site if any of you are in the area this weekend please do come and visit us at the moment we have the site to our selves  we have had 2 cancel so there is plenty of space for a few more :lol: 


Jacquie


----------

